

When Will I Use Math? - tokenadult
http://www.whenwilliusemath.com/

======
dbEsq
Very interesting. I occassionally get questions asking for advice about what
to take in school (from nieces and nephews and college students), and I always
say I wish I had more math. It teaches people how to think and develop your
brains. Its more than just about getting a job.

